# Giles Island, Tara Hunt Club, Willow Point



## truittsosebee (Sep 14, 2006)

Anyone ever been on a bowhunt to either Tara Hunt Club, Willow Point or Giles Island?  I'm looking to go and would like to talk to some folks who have been to any of these.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 14, 2006)

*RE:*

I don't know anything, but there are some comments on Tara on this website.

http://www.huntinfo.com/reviews/outfitter_reviews.php3


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 14, 2006)

never been, but every year I look at them on the web and almost go


----------



## kcausey (Sep 14, 2006)

I have been to Giles Island.  I got within 150 yards of the deer on the cover of Mega Bucks 6, I saw about 35 deer over 130", and about 350 deer total in 4 hunts and riding around.  All is fair chase, and you will see a pile of deer, and good deer.  The guides are nice, kinda high if you want one to go with you as your insurance policy on cull, management, and trophy deer.  After 8 minutes in the stand the first hunt, i saw a 130" 8 pointer, had him at 10 yards for 30 minutes, then i saw two over 150", just too far.  I got 10 minutes of video of 145-150" 3 1/2 yr old 10 at 53 yards, while looking at 47 deer....I would have shot him if he had come closer, or had I known he wasn't gonna come closer.  I haven;t been since they built "The Antlers," but I hear it's nice.  It'll be an experience you'll never forget.  You can bowhunt the rut, it's a bit higher, but usually in mid december....I hunted just before thanksgiving, it was 22 degrees in the afternoon's.  You will most likely hunt out of 20ft ladder stands, and your guide or buddy will take a lock on to hang just above you.  I took a buddy to film my hunt....killed one doe, being very selective.
KIP
any more questions, ask.
Don't know about willow point, but I know Giles is better than Tara.....I saw a 182" deer and he wouldn't come to the grunt call....that was the one on Mega Bucks 6 that Jimmy Riley and Chad Puch killed.


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Sep 15, 2006)

I have been wondering about Giles myself.  A couple guys over on Archery Talk, told me to STAY AWAY from Giles, and I couldn't believe it.


----------



## WildmanSC (Sep 15, 2006)

Paul Cataldo said:


> I have been wondering about Giles myself.  A couple guys over on Archery Talk, told me to STAY AWAY from Giles, and I couldn't believe it.



Hmmmm, maybe, just maybe, they know what is there and want to keep it to themselves!!  

Bill


----------



## BaseballCoach (Sep 15, 2006)

Two buddies and myself went to willow point a few years ago and it was amazing! If I said how many deer we seen and quality one you simply would not believe me. Now take into consideration we hit it right......early Jan and the temp was 27-50 degrees and bucks every place you turned!


----------



## tyler1 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Willow Point*

GO IF YOU CAN!!!!!!!!   I have been 4 time to Willow Point.  Have not been in 4 years however.  Once right before Thanksgiving and the other 3 time during the rut.  It will blow your mind.  I took 2 buck there one a nice 9pt and the other a 125 and 5/8 eight point.  You will see more bucks and big buck and more deer activity in a few short days then you will in several years of hunting in Ga.  

They have very strict as to what you can shot but it is worth it.  The food is great (not a place to diet) and you will hunt long and hard.   They have lock on stand as well as climbers.  You can bring your own climber if you want.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 15, 2006)

I have been to Tara Wildlife twice and there are some monsters down there. The body weights are amazing . Big mosquitos too...I mean big and lots of them early  season.


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Sep 15, 2006)

WildmanSC said:


> Hmmmm, maybe, just maybe, they know what is there and want to keep it to themselves!!
> 
> Bill





 Well actually Bill, I NORMALLY would have assumed that, but that is NOT the case.  I personally am friends with a couple of the guys, and in all honesty, they have no reason to lie.
  Even if they talked me out of going, (with ill intent), they know someone else will fill my spot.  I mean, Giles Island is going to sell the same amount of hunts, regardless of what these two guys say about them.
   I think they were just used to hunting the place way back, before everyone started going, and they have seen a little decline in the quality of hunting there.
  Yes, it may still be AWESOME, but these guys hunt all over the U.S., and they are not your average hunters, hunting regular deer like most of us.


----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2006)

I drooled over the place last year...checking out their webpage.  I called and spoke with someone there and they sent me some info...it was just before the hurricane hit.

I wonder how they faired during that disaster?


----------



## Hoyt804 (Sep 19, 2006)

bump


----------

